# Warped Wednesday



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

In keeping with a common trend here on Puff.com and in honor of our resident "Warped Wonder" @curmudgeonista, I would like to give this thread a go and see where it takes us. Post your photos of that Warped cigar (the brand, not a badly formed cigar) you torched today. If I can manage to find my one and only Warped, I'll post it later. Have fun!


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm in for this! Got something to burn later. Looking forward to seeing smokes in here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Maybe this week we'll see more activity here (it's new so I'll forgive y'all for now). I know plenty of you smoke Warped cigars, I've seen them!


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I did smoke a La Flor Del Valle this past Weds. I should have posted it here too. I will try another from a Warped sampler I bought this Weds.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I thought that I had one left, but I must have smoked it or lost it. Really want some of those Cortos after hearing about the punch they deliver. I haven't seen any deals on Warped lately (I'm a bargain shopper can't help it).


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Warped is a brand that hardly ever goes on sale. The cheapest I have seen is if you bought a box off cigar auctioneer, but they have limited availability.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

blackrabbit said:


> Warped is a brand that hardly ever goes on sale. The cheapest I have seen is if you bought a box off cigar auctioneer, but they have limited availability.


SBC runs 15% to 20% Off on Warped pretty regularly, usually as "Warped Wednesdays". You need to be on their mailing list since most of their codes including these last 24-hrs or less and are only advertised in email blasts.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> SBC runs 15% to 20% Off on Warped pretty regularly, usually as "Waped Wednesdays". You need to be on their mailing list since most of their codes including these last 24-hrs or less and are only advertised in email blasts.


Guess I need to get on that list then. Thanks for the heads-up Jack!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Here ya' go @*LeatherNeck*... (from SBC)
*Today Only!*​
Today only we have a Warped special that includes a contest. Any use of the code will get a entry into the contest. Will have four winners. Two winners will get a bundle of Black Honey and two winners will get a bundle of Reina.​ 
CODE: *WARPED *= 22% off purchases of $50+ on Warped category plus a entry into the Warped contest!

Please log in before attempting to use any of the codes. Codes are not retroactive and can not be combined with any other offer. The code will expire tonight midnight 7/19/2017. 
​


----------



## PhilB (Apr 29, 2017)

Haven't burnt it yet, but someone gave me one of the original Black Honeys from 2015. Needless to say, I'm saving it for something special!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Just for you @LeatherNeck. Black honey on my last day off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

El Oso, Mama. Great construction and a good smooth tasty smoke. 

I would like to try a Black Honey as it was mentioned that the BH is a combination of the Oso and another cigar tobacco. I have heard that they are doing another release later in the year so I will try to pick some up then. Do you think it is worth it Bobby or anyone else that have tried them.? If anyone can describe how they taste different from the Oso that would be useful as well.


----------



## ToastEffect (Nov 13, 2016)

I did not know about this brand, off to go read about them and their cigars.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

blackrabbit said:


> El Oso, Mama. Great construction and a good smooth tasty smoke.
> 
> I would like to try a Black Honey as it was mentioned that the BH is a combination of the Oso and another cigar tobacco. I have heard that they are doing another release later in the year so I will try to pick some up then. Do you think it is worth it Bobby or anyone else that have tried them.? If anyone can describe how they taste different from the Oso that would be useful as well.


I've never had an oso, the skyflower and corto are the only other warped I've tried so far. The black honey is a good cigar though. I don't know that it's as good as all the hype says but it's a good smoke. I can send you one if you'd like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Some Warped have landed on my doorstep recently. I can't wait for them to acclimate so I can fire one up!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Some Warped have landed on my doorstep recently. I can't wait for them to acclimate so I can fire one up!


I saw that. You have a few different ones to try now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I got a Black Honey on deck for this evening..

@bobbya08


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> I got a Black Honey on deck for this evening..
> 
> @bobbya08


Heck yeah.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> I got a Black Honey on deck for this evening..
> 
> @bobbya08


I may have to do the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

LeatherNeck said:


> Some Warped have landed on my doorstep recently. I can't wait for them to acclimate so I can fire one up!


The ones I sent you have been resting at 65% between 8-mos and close to two years. With only a 2-day hop to get to you, I can't imagine they're not good-to-go as they are.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Lets see if it's worth the hype.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> The ones I sent you have been resting at 65% between 8-mos and close to two years. With only a 2-day hop to get to you, I can't imagine they're not good-to-go as they are.


In that case, next Warped Wednesday I'll send one to the gallows. :vs_OMG:


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Grabbed me a Black Honey for Warped Wednesday and didn't even know it! Very good smoke in my opinion! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Lets see if it's worth the hype.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> So is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was good, just didn't wow me as some others from warped have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Let's see those Warped today. I'm planning on smoking the Futuro later after work.


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

StillPuffin said:


>


Nice looking little Honey there. How long did that take to smoke, 20 minutes?:grin2:


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Nice looking little Honey there. How long did that take to smoke, 20 minutes?:grin2:


It's a corona la colmena. Smoked in about an hour. Not a bad morning smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Sky Flower


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Sky Flower
> 
> View attachment 139617


Nice choice sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Got me mine today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Sky Flower
> 
> View attachment 139617


I was inspired.. and sad as I only have one more...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Guardian of the Farm


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I keep revisiting this thread....that can't be a good sign for me. Been reading a lot about the brand...lots of reviews as I haven't had one but trying to choose one that I think I'd like....right, just like when I would visit a candy store and stand there for an hour looking at everything trying to decide.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigary said:


> I keep revisiting this thread....that can't be a good sign for me. Been reading a lot about the brand...lots of reviews as I haven't had one but trying to choose one that I think I'd like....right, just like when I would visit a candy store and stand there for an hour looking at everything trying to decide.


I've had a couple. La haciendo good not great. But I've gotta say if you're lookin for a full flavor, full strength smoke, I cannot recommend the Corto enough. Smooth and strong.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I've had a couple. La haciendo good not great. But I've gotta say if you're lookin for a full flavor, full strength smoke, I cannot recommend the Corto enough. Smooth and strong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


The Corto is a power house. I'd look for a Creme also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I smoked the Futuro last night while working on my ashtray. I'm at work now so I'll post a pic later.
Very nice cigar. Definitely box worthy!

A little late but here's yesterday's Warped.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Guardian of the farm! Courtesy of our outstanding brother & friend @SoCal Gunner.

A wonderful med bodied treat! Thanks a ton bro great cigar!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Lirio Rojo. Very nice med-full bodied cigar. I did a 7mm punch on this Corona and the draw was perfect. Loving the new tray!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Lirio Rojo. Very nice med-full bodied cigar. I did a 7mm punch on this Corona and the draw was perfect. Loving the new tray!


I like the new ashtray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> I like the new ashtray
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bobby! Hope you're enjoying your time off. Kiss the wife and hug those babies as much as you can!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Thanks Bobby! Hope you're enjoying your time off. Kiss the wife and hug those babies as much as you can!


To be honest I've been a lazy useless idiot so far lol. I was gone for 25 days and I'm only home for 5 so my wife has taken pity on me and kept the honey do list to a minimum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> To be honest I've been a lazy useless idiot so far lol. I was gone for 25 days and I'm only home for 5 so my wife has taken pity on me and kept the honey do list to a minimum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a wonderful woman! Give her two kisses and smoke an extra cigar. I know you've got plenty; I've seen the bombs. :grin2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

LeatherNeck said:


> What a wonderful woman! Give her two kisses and smoke an extra cigar. I know you've got plenty; I've seen the bombs. :grin2:


Mine kept asking if I was DONE with the yard every time I gotta drink. Then she walked outside to go to the school. Her observation was that it was too hot to stand outside.. FOR HER NOT ME..LOL

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Mine kept asking if I was DONE with the yard every time I gotta drink. Then she walked outside to go to the school. Her observation was that it was too hot to stand outside.. FOR HER NOT ME..LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Jacking my own thread, but oh well.......
My bride came to sit outside with me for a little while tonight. It was 90 degrees at 7 o'clock P.M. and she was saying,
"It's soooo hot, how do you sit out here and smoke your cigars?" (Ten minutes later) "Love ya babe, but it's too hot; I'm going back inside.":smile2:
Silently I thought, "Bye!" Lol that's sooooo wrong.:vs_laugh:


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> Guardian of the farm! Courtesy of our outstanding brother & friend @SoCal Gunner.
> 
> A wonderful med bodied treat! Thanks a ton bro great cigar!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on brother!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

These have the weirdest cap on them, so I keep cutting them a different way each time... let's see how this one goes - lol.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> These have the weirdest cap on them, so I keep cutting them a different way each time... let's see how this one goes - lol.


That's a nice smoke right there! I've only had one and need to grab some more.....as soon as I get off restriction. :serious:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

[email protected], totally forgot it's Wednesday. I'll catch back up next week fellas. Anyone burn a Warped today?


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> [email protected], totally forgot it's Wednesday. I'll catch back up next week fellas. Anyone burn a Warped today?


Me....Me....i smoked a Warped today lol

Sky Flower from the NC pass!









Nice cigar. Whoever threw this in the pass, Gracias

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Me....Me....i smoked a Warped today lol
> 
> Sky Flower from the NC pass!
> 
> ...


#HellYeah bro!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

A Don Reynaldo for this Warped Wednesday


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Dang it, I forgot again! A storm just rolled in so this non-Warped is short lived anyway. Dang!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Fusion said:


> A Don Reynaldo for this Warped Wednesday


Gotta look that one up......

Wow, that's a pricy stick. How was it @Fusion ?


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Gotta look that one up......
> 
> Wow, that's a pricy stick. How was it @*Fusion* ?


It was good no doubt, wasn't outstanding so at that price i wont be buying any,, guy in my local Lounge gifted it to me.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Fusion said:


> It was good no doubt, wasn't outstanding so at that price i wont be buying any,, guy in my local Lounge gifted it to me.


Nice gift for sure.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Flor de Valle. Spicy and, milk chocolate...What! Yeah buddy!









Sent from my humidor using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Ha didn't even realize it Wednesday ...yeah still thinking it's Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> Flor de Valle. Spicy and, milk chocolate...What! Yeah buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've gotta agree buddy! I chose this one too. Chocolatey, spicy (not black pepper more like cyan), and a hint of citrus. Very smooth and pleasant smoking cigar with a spice kick in the finish and retro. This is one I could definitely enjoy every day. Not overly strong but a full bodied, full strength cigar indeed. This one was gifted to me by @curmudgeonista and I wish that I had buy 5 boxes of them. Very nice!:smile2:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> I've gotta agree buddy! I chose this one too. Chocolatey, spicy (not black pepper more like cyan), and a hint of citrus. Very smooth and pleasant smoking cigar with a spice kick in the finish and retro. This is one I could definitely enjoy every day. Not overly strong but a full bodied, full strength cigar indeed. This one was gifted to me by @curmudgeonista and I wish that I had buy 5 boxes of them. Very nice!:smile2:


To me these are very similar to the Skyflower by warped and will most likely be my next warped box purchase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> To me these are very similar to the Skyflower by warped and will most likely be my next warped box purchase
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've never had the Sky Flower, but I know it's an extension of the Flor del Valley. Without looking it up, I don't know what the difference is between them. Does it have a different wrapper?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> I've never had the Sky Flower, but I know it's an extension of the Flor del Valley. Without looking it up, I don't know what the difference is between them. Does it have a different wrapper?


 A high priming medio tempio tobacco (priming's from the top of the plant) is the difference from what I recall, other than that pretty much the same flavor to me on the FDV

"The Sky Flower differs from the rest of the Flor del Valle line in that it incorporates some of Aganorsa's prized high priming medio tiempo primings into the blends."

^ had to look it up lol

"Medio tiempo one of the highest priming leafs that only grows on a small percentage of tobacco plants. Being medio tiempo is a high priming leaf, it is a leaf that gets the most sunlight and nutrients, so it tends to produce a fuller strength, fuller-bodied cigar. Given this grows on a small percentage, this leads to a limited production of the Sky Flower"

Interesting to note as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Black Honey. Very tasty. Thanks Bobby!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the info JT. I do recall reading that some time ago, but since it wasn't yesterday I'd forgotten. Lol


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Haven't warped in a while so here I go. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Courtesy of @SoCal Gunner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Round 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Sprouthog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, it seems you have all the Warped cigars in your inventory. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

LeatherNeck said:


> Well, it seems you have all the Warped cigars in your inventory. :vs_unimpressed:


Hadn't in a while so I picked up a few.

Warped La Colmena Reina










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

Sprouthog said:


> Warped La Colmena Reina


That's a damned fine stick right there. I struggle to not smoke all of them right away, every time I open a bundle.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Maestro Del Tiempo. Not really my cup-a-tea but I finished it anyway.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Corto


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Wednesday love


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Its Wednesday


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh my god. This cigar is the pinnacle of NC's. I'm in love. I can't believe how refined, complex, and well-constructed it is. The flavors are wonderful without being overly strong. For me this seems quite medium, and yet the flavors are huge... similar to the way habanos are. I am just flat out impressed at this blend. Very well balanced. It's superb. 
Courtesy of @bobbya08 . Thank you so much.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> Oh my god. This cigar is the pinnacle of NC's. I'm in love. I can't believe how refined, complex, and well-constructed it is. The flavors are wonderful without being overly strong. For me this seems quite medium, and yet the flavors are huge... similar to the way habanos are. I am just flat out impressed at this blend. Very well balanced. It's superb.
> Courtesy of @bobbya08 . Thank you so much.


What is it. Forgive the newbness

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Verdict said:


> What is it. Forgive the newbness
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


That would be the Black Honey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

WABOOM said:


> Oh my god. This cigar is the pinnacle of NC's. I'm in love. I can't believe how refined, complex, and well-constructed it is. The flavors are wonderful without being overly strong. For me this seems quite medium, and yet the flavors are huge... similar to the way habanos are. I am just flat out impressed at this blend. Very well balanced. It's superb.
> Courtesy of @bobbya08 . Thank you so much.


Glad you enjoyed it brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

My first warped Wednesday courtesy of @JtAv8tor. ..it won't be the last...will be diverting budget to Warped...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> My first warped Wednesday courtesy of @JtAv8tor. ..it won't be the last...will be diverting budget to Warped...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tasty buggers they are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Corto....the day humidity killed it...:crying: My one and only....My first experience with this blend and I choose today to light it up, ugh! Thunderstorms and high humidity in the forecast. When it burned, it was wonderful. I will return to this stick!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Well folks the time has come. After hearing so many great things about them, I've bee trying to track some of these down. Even going as far as to request them in the MAW thread multiple times. Then about a month back @Fusion notified me of a site that had singles for sale. So armed with a free shipping code and the desire to find out what these are all about I pulled the trigger.
.
.
Ladies and gentlemen I present; La Colmena .


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Flor Del Valle


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

La Colmena from SBC exclusive










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> La Colmena from SBC exclusive


What are your thoughts about it? I have one that I have not fired up yet, and am curious what you think.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

blackrabbit said:


> What are your thoughts about it? I have one that I have not fired up yet, and am curious what you think.


I liked it a lot wondering if regular production are the same profile wise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks @ebnash, it hit the spot after lunch.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Edit wrong thread


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Remember your newbie starter trade @bobbya08 ? Firing one up tonight thanks again!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome but I think you posted it in the wrong thread lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> Awesome but I think you posted it in the wrong thread lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang was hoping I changed it before you quoted lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I knew I should pushed Padron to the side this morning.... Now its raining sideways...Sorry JT!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> I knew I should pushed Padron to the side this morning.... Now its raining sideways...Sorry JT!


All good it will be better next wed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

I'll kick it off....Flor De Valle in 30°.... thanks JT! Loving all the flavors....nice snout pepper too!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ke5cdr634 (Dec 6, 2017)

My favorite









Sent from a top secret location using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Got one more left in the Humidor lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Got this one from @curmudgeonista. Good stick. Thank you sir!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

blackrabbit said:


> Got this one from @curmudgeonista. Good stick. Thank you sir!


Jack turned me on to the Corto as well, now it is often a daily smoke with my coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

JtAv8tor said:


> Jack turned me on to the Corto as well, now it is often a daily smoke with my coffee.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've been staring at them in the cart for a couple of days now.... really want to but keep holding off lol.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Mike2147 said:


> I've been staring at them in the cart for a couple of days now.... really want to but keep holding off lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Be happy to send you a couple to try if you pm me addy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CigarScotty (Mar 23, 2017)

Lirio Rojo

Very rarely am I happy when I purchase a cigar and it's completely not what I expected. I bought this expecting leather, burnt toast, coffee, dark chocolate and black pepper. I was completely wrong and completely blown away by this smoke. Tons of cream, cinnamon sugar, light roast coffee, cedar, toasted almonds and white pepper. Smooth finish and such a flavorful retrohale. This was an impressive smoke. I am usually a Robusto and Toro smoker but I have been more and more impressed with a lot of the Coronas and Lancero's i've been smoking. The smaller ring gauge gives you a totally different flavor and smoking experience. Been one of only a few smokes I've ever had by Warped and I must say that these guys have impressed and I may spend the 400 to buy a cabinet of 50 of these little guys.

It's cold here, I have a screaming newborn (was born December 1st) and a grumpy new mother on my hands so I only got to finish about 2/3's of it but well worth it. I have 4 more that I am going to save until the summer time.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Black Honey - FINALLY!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Villa Sombra this morning, cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Corto X46 (petite corona)


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

La Colmena- Reina. Fantastic!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Flor Del Valle, robusto. 
Excellent.


----------



## Ender1553 (Dec 23, 2017)

I'd never had a Warped cigar before, but thanks to @Fusion I got to try one!

Cut it vs my normal punch, super smooth draw, nice burn. Sweet to the taste prelight. First draw was almost like a pepper bomb, but it mellowed out quickly.

Nice easy smoke with plenty of leather to it. It didnt drop its ash until it was almost a short story!

That last third though kicked my backside... got up to knock a bit of ash off and got super dizzy from the vitamin N, almost like I'd been enjoying margaritas for happy hour. Definitely wouldn't mind smoking again!

Thanks Colin!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Ender1553 said:


> I'd never had a Warped cigar before, but thanks to @*Fusion* I got to try one!
> 
> Cut it vs my normal punch, super smooth draw, nice burn. Sweet to the taste prelight. First draw was almost like a pepper bomb, but it mellowed out quickly.
> 
> ...


Ah, the Black Honey, good you enjoyed it, dont get addicted, they are hard to come by lol


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Ah, the Black Honey, good you enjoyed it, dont get addicted, they are hard to come by lol


Not to mention pricy! The Colmena line may just be the Warped that I have to enjoy from the sidelines.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Finally some time to sit and smoke, a Skyflower for the night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

This is my first ever Warped cigar...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

churchpunk said:


> This is my first ever Warped cigar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a root beer close by.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Have a root beer close by.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Root beer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

churchpunk said:


> Root beer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are packed with vitamin N. They can grab you by the boo boo and a sugary drink will help.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Have a root beer close by.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


They go great with coffee 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Haven't had too many Warped so I think @curmudgeonista was giving me a subtle hint with this 2016 Lirio Rojo. Why I waited so long to try this I couldn't tell ya. Outstanding! Thank you!


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I have to get some warped as well. Never had 1


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Get some!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Afternoon smoke

Sent from Endor enjoying poppajon75's drink while quelling the Rebel uprising


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Maestro Del Tiempo with some Iron Bean- "Drink From the Skull of Your Enemy" began my day with some nice morning backyard sun.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'll join you @JtAv8tor. Thanks, it's been a while for one of these and they are tasty.









Sent from Joe's couch with a fresh drink thinking that JT (Vader) may have made off with my last one.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Flor Del Valle


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sent from Tatooine, watching pod races.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man those guardian of the farm are pretty darn good

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Morning drive !










Sent from orbit above Douglas GA


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Morning drive !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My morning drive. Happy hump (Pi) day!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Out to the airfield for a couple test flights today.

Sent from undisclosed staging area


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

First warped for me. Maestro del Tiempo with a High Wire Coffee Milk Stout


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

greasemonger said:


> First warped for me. Maestro del Tiempo with a High Wire Coffee Milk Stout


Thanks to JT, i will get to post here next wednesday. LOL, all the hype seems to be in Warped and Ezra these days. Peer pressure man


----------



## Ender1553 (Dec 23, 2017)

yeah, I splurge every now and then on my black honeys, so it's normally not on Wednesday

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Navistar said:


> Thanks to JT, i will get to post here next wednesday. LOL, all the hype seems to be in Warped and Ezra these days. Peer pressure man


Was hoping they would get there today ? Did they not make it ?

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Navistar said:


> Thanks to JT, i will get to post here next wednesday. LOL, all the hype seems to be in Warped and Ezra these days. Peer pressure man


That was a really good smoke. I think I have a couple other warped bands buried in there somewhere. I know he likes the Corto.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Was hoping they would get there today ? Did they not make it ?
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


They will be here tomorrow. No worries


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Black Honey


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Black Honey


Not sure whats prettier, the honey or the green grass.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

My first warped Wednesday. Woo hoo

The unlit draw on this is very nice. Think its gonna be good.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Navistar said:


> My first warped Wednesday. Woo hoo
> 
> The unlit draw on this is very nice. Think its gonna be good.


Great cigar right there


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

La Colmena Reina


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Great choice!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Great choice!


Agreed!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

greasemonger said:


> Agreed!


Guess @LeatherNeck didn't get the memo!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Guess @LeatherNeck didn't get the memo!


Did I miss something? I looked back through the thread and didn't see any direction.:vs_worry::dunno:


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> Did I miss something? I looked back through the thread and didn't see any direction.:vs_worry::dunno:


Naw man, completely coincidence that 3 of us all lit up a Hacienda on Warped Wednesday.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Naw man, completely coincidence that 3 of us all lit up a Hacienda on Warped Wednesday.


Or was it !?!

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Naw man, completely coincidence that 3 of us all lit up a Hacienda on Warped Wednesday.


Oh, ok...gotcha. Yea I noticed that too, but I had already lit up. Plus, I'm fresh out of Haci's so I won't have been able to join that herf anyway. Lol.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Or was it !?!
> 
> Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


Shhh!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> Oh, ok...gotcha. Yea I noticed that too, but I had already lit up. Plus, I'm fresh out of Haci's so I won't have been able to join that herf anyway. Lol.


Ok, you call it for next week


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Ok, you call it for next week


Ok then, how about Flor del Valle or FDV Skyflower? I think I've got one ready for the torch. 
Do enough BOTL have one to herf?


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> Ok then, how about Flor del Valle or FDV Skyflower? I think I've got one ready for the torch.
> Do enough BOTL have one to herf?


Negative, but might give me something to look for.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I have a sampler coming from SBC should be here this week. I think it comes with a fdv.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

How about Corto? Would that be a better choice? Other than that, I think all I have are La Colmena/BH/Reina.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I can join if it’s Corto, Guardian of the Farm, or Black Honey.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

I know where I can find cortos. I only have, Hacienda, Maestro del Tiempo, and Futuro. Gives me an excuse to go buy some Cortos.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

greasemonger said:


> I know where I can find cortos. I only have, Hacienda, Maestro del Tiempo, and Futuro. Gives me an excuse to go buy some Cortos.


I dare ya!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

mrolland5500 said:


> I dare ya!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What? To go to ligero and grab a couple?


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

greasemonger said:


> What? To go to ligero and grab a couple?


I Double Dog Dare Ya!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

That's funny


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

If you’ve never smoked a Corto, your only robbing yourself if you don’t go pick up a few.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

mrolland5500 said:


> I Double Dog Dare Ya!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Mmkay


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

greasemonger said:


> Mmkay


#HellYeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Corto it is. I'll be lighting one in a couple hours after I knock some auto maintenance chores.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Corto from 09-17


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Let's give warped another go


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


>


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Took half a dozen pics of a Maestro del Tiempo and Talptalk won't let me upload a single one! Not even a screencap of one of the pics!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Took half a dozen pics of a Maestro del Tiempo and Talptalk won't let me upload a single one! Not even a screencap of one of the pics!


Check this out - found this pic from 1 year ago today when @blackrabbit sent the MDT to me!


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

La Colmena is really good!


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Phone issues posting pic. Weird


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Futuro sunset


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Good stick.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Is this the black honey?


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Navistar said:


> Is this the black honey?


That's IT


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Still Wednesday here!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Guardian of the Farm Seleccion de Warped Apollo


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Corto


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I think this is my favorite warped cigar


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Mdt


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Guardian Warped Selection. So good.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Master of Time-Warped Selection (Oct. '16)


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Villa Sombra Mojitos


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Maestro Del Tiempo









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

La Hacienda


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Happy Warped Wednesday All!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Flor Del Valle, robusto. Damn good.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Lirio Rojo


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Flor Del Valle - Happy Hump Day









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Kind of Warped


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Kind of Warped


I've put those in my cart so many times it ain't funny...what did you think of them?

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Hickorynut said:


> I've put those in my cart so many times it ain't funny...what did you think of them?
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


It was good for breakfast, esp the 2nd 3rd.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Hacienda earlier that uncharacteristically canoed like crazy


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Cloud Hopper courtesy of @curmudgeonista . Thank you very kindly. This is a good one.


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Hacienda earlier that uncharacteristically canoed like crazy


How do you like these?


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

BigPuffer said:


> How do you like these?


They're great IMO and this was the first burn issue I've had. Good nutty sweetness on this one even with the burn issues.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Corto....just cuz...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

FDV. Good, but I suspect when I finish I'll say it needed a few more months. Quite spicy, but good.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Corto....just cuz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Boy!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

These are great smokes and Hick must agree!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

All day box worthy!


Olecharlie said:


> These are great smokes and Hick must agree!


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

greasemonger said:


> FDV. Good, but I suspect when I finish I'll say it needed a few more months. Quite spicy, but good.


The Budweiser Red Lager is surprisingly good!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Flor Del Valle.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Lirio Rojo courtesy of @selpo thx bro. Paired with Yamazaki 12










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Corto


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Maestro.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Morning ride to work.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Lirio Rojo from July 2017 - Good, but these were actually better fresh. Maybe another year will swing it back the other way.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Flor del Valle and iced cherry green tea


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

La Colmena Reina on this hot Wednesday. Grilling some chicken and steak for the fam. Life is good. Thanks for the smoke, @LeatherNeck









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> La Colmena Reina on this hot Wednesday. Grilling some chicken and steak for the fam. Life is good. Thanks for the smoke, @LeatherNeck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite Warped cigars. Hope you enjoyed it enough to go broke buying more.:vs_laugh: Just don't tell the Mrs. who started it! Lol


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I looked them up and you ain't joking! A pretty penny, but well worth it. Dang fine smoke, brother. Really tasty all the way through. Haven't nubbed one that close in a while.


LeatherNeck said:


> One of my favorite Warped cigars. Hope you enjoyed it enough to go broke buying more.:vs_laugh: Just don't tell the Mrs. who started it! Lol


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Flor Del Valle and St George Single Malt. Such an interesting malt.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

First Corto.....nice


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Lirio Rojo


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Corto from @Rabidawise









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Let's go do the hop. 
(Oh baby)
Let's go do the hop.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Wednesday quickly becoming my favourite day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Corto


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Guardian of the Farm in honor of my girl in the background!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

1988. Pretty dern good. Very familiar flavor profile, I just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

The pooch and I celebrating Wednesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Really good stuff.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Tastes kinda like toasted marshmallow....fitting name!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm beginning to really enjoy Warped Wednesday. Futuro tonight.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

1st warped.... First warped Wednesday post!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

^Nice Choice 









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

When you're on vacation, your time is something you should be master of.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> When you're on vacation, your time is something you should be master of.


I see what you did there. Enjoy the rest of the vacay, bro.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

@bobbya08 look a lancer !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> @bobbya08 look a lancer !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is there anywhere that has them in stock? I haven't run across any yet.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> Is there anywhere that has them in stock? I haven't run across any yet.


PM me an addy I got an extra for ya ! My local shop held two boxes for me while I was traveling already smoked through one box but will send you one to try

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> PM me an addy I got an extra for ya ! My local shop held two boxes for me while I was traveling already smoked through one box but will send you one to try
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol. Now I see why you needed a 2nd box.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

csk415 said:


> Lol. Now I see why you needed a 2nd box.


Guilty


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> @bobbya08 look a lancer !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> What is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Moon Garden.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

La Hacienda Flor Fina....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Every day is a warped day ! C&C to get the morning going gents !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello Wednesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Well since it's Wednesday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

It's still Wednesday!










Sent from the Westside


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

GOTF Seleccion de Warped. Love these beauties.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Lirio rojo goodness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

La Hacienda


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

La Hacienda Superiores. Great stick


----------



## Edoty39 (Sep 5, 2018)

First time trying this one... pretty smooth smoke. Knob Creek on the rocks to wash it down.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Edoty39 said:


> First time trying this one... pretty smooth smoke. Knob Creek on the rocks to wash it down.


That's the funniest looking Warped smoke I've ever seen!


----------



## Edoty39 (Sep 5, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> That's the funniest looking Warped smoke I've ever seen!


 Dang....rookie mistake. I'm assuming my pic was too large lol


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Ewww....party foul....gurkha in the warped thread!


----------



## Edoty39 (Sep 5, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Ewww....party foul....gurkha in the warped thread!


Oh crap! I didn't realize! I'm gonna get banned before I even get started, I've got to make this right!
:vs_whistle:


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm posting yesterdays Warped just to try to get that Gurkha off the main page









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

What's the party foul. Posting a Ghurk in the Warped thread.. Or smoking a Ghurka in the first place?..

Honestly, I've got a ton of those in my cabinet. Great hand outs for mooches

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Edoty39 said:


> First time trying this one... pretty smooth smoke. Knob Creek on the rocks to wash it down.


ANARCHY!!!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Happy Hump Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

El Oso Ursus, what a well rolled cigar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello Wednesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

A little bit of sanity before the day..

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Warped Serie Gran Reserva 1988 from the Warped Maestro himself, @curmudgeonista. I just started this stick, but so far this is one hellova flavor bomb Jack! Not only that, this has to be the smoothest, non-peppery, most timid Nicaraguan Puro that I've ever smoked...and I say that in a good way. Look out Corto, a new sheriff has just come to town. 20 minutes in and I'm looking at box prices hopeing I can slide this one on Santa's list. 
Thanks for this treat, Monkey Man!


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

Warped 1988. Only my second try from warped but will say I'm enjoying this one quite a bit more than the la hasenda.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello Wednesday, and Happy Birthday @BOSSTANK. Enjoy the snow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Prf5415 said:


> Warped 1988. Only my second try from warped but will say I'm enjoying this one quite a bit more than the la hasenda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having smoked many Warped and many of the Hacienda, I fully agree with your comment. This is a gem in the Warped world!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Having smoked many Warped and many of the Hacienda, I fully agree with your comment. This is a gem in the Warped world!


Somehow I missed Wednesday and am sad 

What week is this?

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Dang it! Last one of these! Thought I had two left! Time to re-up!


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

Is today Wednesday already?


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

Is this more of a b&m stick? Seems like they are not as prevalent on line.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

vroom_vroom said:


> Is this more of a b&m stick? Seems like they are not as prevalent on line.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Warped sticks or the Cloud Hopper?


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

SBC has Cloud hopper if your looking. I’m not sure if anywhere else stocks them currently. Pretty good stick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

Both to a degree, I remember looking for some warped sticks the last couple orders from my repeat offender on line stores to no avail but I have yet to see the cloud hopper or am I just not looking hard enough?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

vroom_vroom said:


> Both to a degree, I remember looking for some warped sticks the last couple orders from my repeat offender on line stores to no avail but I have yet to see the cloud hopper or am I just not looking hard enough?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Serious Cigars has them. They're owned by JR.


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

This month might get more expensive! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Little over a year of rest on this one and still not one of my preferred Warped but a bit better than it was a year or so ago.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

GOTF Apollo


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

First warped of 2019!

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Ditto! Blessed to have one to enjoy....









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Warped Wednesday









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

First (and only as this is the only Warped stick I have, well, had lol) submission to this thread

Is very good....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

cjmmm47 said:


> First (and only as this is the only Warped stick I have, well, had lol) submission to this thread
> 
> Is very good....
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoyed it, smoking her twin now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Skinny MDT for me


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I think anything I smoke can fit in this thread since I'm warped!.....lol


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Round 2 - Seemed like the night time was the right time for a Corto...


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

La Hacienda courtsey of @TexaSmoke, thanks T!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Courtesy of @TexaSmoke. Thanks again Tyson, these are treats.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Lirio Rojo, should have let it rest longer, but wow at the flavors! Pepper bomb to start, cashews and nuts on the retro. The signature Warped twang in the second half, with some baking spice coming in, the pepper has faded almost completely!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Good warped Wednesday morining gang!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Lirio Rojo, corona. Really strong. Very good.


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

El Oso Mama


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I had a Warped La Hacienda Superiores. While it started off great, with lots of different flavors, it ended up having a strong ammonia flavor. Guess it needed more rest.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Super good NC. For being relatively strong these have a lot of finesse.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Not one of the flashy Warped but an excellent smoke


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great minds and all @WABOOM


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Corto with Costa Rican


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

I found a B&M near me that had a few Warped in stock, so I’ll be joining you guys next chance I get. 

I’m a philosophical pessimist, and Maestro del Tiempo strikes me as a tremendous name for a cigar.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Not often i post on Warped Wednesday, need to try more of them, this is very good


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Black Honey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

La colmena, another 1st for me.


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

El Oso. Man these are so good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Second one of these, they made the box list!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

About to sacrifice my next-to-last Del Valle Las Brumas. Can't find 'em in-stock anywhere. I hope they're not discontinued.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> About to sacrifice my next-to-last Del Valle Las Brumas. Can't find 'em in-stock anywhere. I hope they're not discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 247032


2guys shows them in stock. You might want to call to verify.
It does seem as though production is at least on "pause"

Flor del Valle Las Brumas - Buy Premium Cigars Online From 2 Guys Cigars


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> 2guys shows them in stock. You might want to call to verify.
> It does seem as though production is at least on "pause"
> 
> Flor del Valle Las Brumas - Buy Premium Cigars Online From 2 Guys Cigars


Thanks. I'll check them out.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Mr Reynaldo









Sent from my moto e5 play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

I don't do these themed days often, figured I would today with a Don Reynaldo









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

The Hacienda

Sent from the garage


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Villa Sombra tonight


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Starting this Wednesday properly!









Sent from the garage


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Guardian









Sent from the garage


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

The Don









Sent from the garage


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Mmm









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Warped 1988 Gran Reserva


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great minds and all @WABOOM


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

One of my favorites










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

A Warped Cigar for a Warped Wednesday lol!


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Warped La Hacienda, cuz it's Wednesday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Lirio Rojo


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Another Favorite!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

^SAME!









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

It's Wednesday









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Ooooh, I'll play


----------



## crown (Apr 14, 2009)

My first contribution to warped Wednesday...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Serie Gran Reserva 1988









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

First one, not the last!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=255218&stc=1&d=1565221922


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Cloud Hopper no. 53. @curmudgeonista mentioned these one time and they are powerful little cigars. Great construction too.


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

My first Warped. Was celebrating my last day of summer...back to work Thursday. 
Thanks to @Rabidawise for this.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

#2 for the morning, cheers !

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Reynaldo









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Don & Japanese whisky










Sent from the Westside


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

GOTF









Sent from the fetal position


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> GOTF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My days are a little off, but I had my first two Warped cigars this week, neither on Wednesday. Lirio Rojo and GotF. Some good stuff and I need to get my hands on some more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

lex61 said:


> My days are a little off, but I had my first two Warped cigars this week, neither on Wednesday. Lirio Rojo and GotF. Some good stuff and I need to get my hands on some more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've found most Warped to be ready to go ROTT, but these GOTF Apollos are SO much better with just about 2 years on them.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

...


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Another


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

My last one on hand...


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Maestro del Tiempo 6102R








file photo


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I lit this up and thought: "my god this is a tight one" ...
(it was a lot better after I cut it)


----------

